# Digital Line: Joseph Benavidez



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is a new line of signature and avatar designs that I have created. It is the called Digital, I'm pretty sure that you can tell why. I have always been better at editing video than still pictures (to tell the truth, I have used a video editing program for all of my GFX so far), so I decided to play to my strengths, considering that I didn't even make it 1 round in the GFX Grand Prix. So, please tell me if you likey. The first fighter in this line is Joseph Benavidez, because he is freakin' awesome. If there are any other fighters you would like to see in this line, or a digital avatar/signature you would like me to make for you. Please post a reply and I will get back to you. Enjoy!


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats pretty damn sick man!! :thumbsup:

I'd love to see a digital sig of Wand

Repped


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Thats pretty damn sick man!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'd love to see a digital sig of Wand
> 
> Repped


For sure man, love me some Wandy. I'll get working on that, thanks for the idea.


----------

